# Puppy's one rose ear& teething



## potatowhale (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey all. I think I've read as much as I can find on the internet about pup ears and teething...and I get the basics of crazy things that happen to puppy ears during this time, but I have more specific questions that maybe you all have experience with?

My Jack Russell puppy (may be mixed? not 100% sure) named Poe is approximately 5 months old now. And 2 weeks ago, he woke up with one ear flopped to the side (a "rose ear?") and one normal. I attached a pic below. Now I know teething can cause ear change, but what I read makes it sound like both ears should be changing daily. Poe's one ear just starting sticking out to the side and hasn't changed back in 2 weeks. I can flop it forward and it will stay temporarily, then it will move back to folded sideways.

I am wondering...has anybody's puppy's ear just changed for a long-ish period of time and THEN gone back to original position? Is this a deficiency that is causing a weakness to the ear that it folds up like that? 

Love this little man no matter what his ears do. Not going to fabric glue his ear down or anything, just curious if this is teething or this is his ear telling us it wants to be like this now... or it's telling us eventually one ear will be pricked and one will be down...or if one ear is leading the way and eventually the other ear will follow...

-Melissa


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

My dog mostly had folded ears when she was a young puppy. I guess around 6 months, one or the other would stand up randomly. At 7-8 months they both stood up and have been like that ever since (though they've grown more expressive as she's gotten older, meaning she'll put them straight back more, or off to the side, but their natural position is standing). I think teething is a big component in puppies' ears going wonky for a bit. Some owners will tape their dogs' ears to make sure they wind up the way they want them when the dog is done teething.

tiny puppy ears









looks like one is trying to stand (5 mos.)









one up, one down (7 mos.)









just one month later, and been this way ever since


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He is cute! You should totally train him to do something with the command "nevermore". 

Puppy ears can go seriously wonky during teething, so you'll just have to wait a few months to see. I love dogs with mismatched ears. I've always wanted to have a dog with one ear up and one ear floppy, not that I'd ever pick a dog just for that.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

In a breed where breeders and exhibitors tend to go more than a little hysterical bout perfect ears, I tend to just ignore earset when pup is teehing. Because I want to see the positition they are naturalily going to asume. There are some breeds where people glue and tape and weight, etc. so much that you can no longer get a good natural earset.


----------



## Jenness (May 7, 2012)

Here are how Bella's ears progressed. There was a stage in between where they went straight out like an airplane, but I'm kicking myself right now for not having any photos  That stage lasted for about a week or less and then they went up and stayed up. 









2months









5months









6.5months


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Ihave one jack with perfect ears, then one with a rose ear. Both are over a year old. Your may turn out normal, or it may not.


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

During teething, my papillon's ears went crazy. lol They were both down, then one went up, then that one went down and the other one went up, then they both went down, then back and forth until finally they both stood up. I also tried giving a little cottage cheese or yogart for the extra calcium, but it didnt seem to make a difference for our pap. His ears were doing their own thing.


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

I have one jack with perfect ears, one with two Rose ears, and Teds ears are ever changing at the mo, both ears were Rose when I got him but now one is down and one is Rose. At one point they were both up ?????? :S


----------



## potatowhale (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks everybody. Well, week 3 and still one rose ear. Can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Were both of his ears up at any point? Some go wonky during teething, some just don't stand yet, but the general rule is that if you've seen both stand completely then whether they go back down or not, they'll stand. Even as late as 9 months the ears could still go up.


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

Both of teds ears are down now??? I remember Baxter had Rose ears for ages like 2 months, they were down at first, I thought they'd stay up,b ut then they went down again, so it might go back, it's promising if they were right down when you got him.


----------

